# Make Up a Story Game



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...using 5 words.

Basically those are the rules: you have to make up a story using 5 words (or terms) that the previous poster chooses.

O.K. My 5 words are...

Elephant
Sexy-time
Obama
Accident
Palm reader


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The Elephant who everyone knew by the name "Sexy-time" went to the palm reader to get his fortune told. The palm reader said the elephant would become a great ruler someday. The elephant followed the palm reader's prophecy and ended up ruling over Africa, Asia, and Antartica. A few years later, the time came for him to rule over America. He kicked out Obama and became the new President of the United States. There was no accident in this palm reader's prophecy. Sexy-time became the best president America has ever seen.

Next 5 words:
crayon
mop 
asprin
shoe
hopscotch


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> The Elephant who everyone knew by the name "Sexy-time" went to the palm reader to get his fortune told. The palm reader said the elephant would become a great ruler someday. The elephant followed the palm reader's prophecy and ended up ruling over Africa, Asia, and Antartica. A few years later, the time came for him to rule over America. He kicked out Obama and became the new President of the United States. There was no accident in this palm reader's prophecy. Sexy-time became the best president America has ever seen.
> 
> Next 5 words:
> crayon
> ...


My friend Shoe and I went out to play hopscotch. Shoe was, as usual, complaining of a socially induced stress headache. I popped some aspirin into her mouth, because my mom had previously overdosed on all the asprin in the house. Unfortunately, Shoe had an allergic reaction, not to the aspirin, but to the sweat from my hand as I had grazed her mouth. She fell, convulsing spastically to the ground, hitting her head on the pavement, and dying instantly. As I am an ex homicide detective, I reached into my pocket and pulled out the only (other) thing I had hidden in it. A crayon, which I quickly and efficiently used to outline her body. I further ran back into the bar and grabbed a mop from inside the men's bathroom. I swiftly and bravely leaped back to the scene and mopped up the diet coke. As I was doing this, I looked over my shoulder and saw these 5 things in the not so distant vicinity:

grocery bag
alien skin
nutcracker
dead camel
gum


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

As was foretold, the creatures from out of space came down by the hundreds. Their ships sleek and shiny like a grocery bag. Their eyes large, black, and evil in demeanor. Their alien skin was rough like sand paper. Without a thought, the humans fought back in defense. Some grabbed their guns, others a knife. Those less fortunate could easily be seen grabbing a a baseball bat or a nutcracker from off the kitchen table. As the battle continued, the trees had been set ablaze, and a dead camel lay on the road. As epril walked along trying to find food, all she could could get her hands on was a pack of gum. It was a troubling and scary time.

Pickle
Oil
Madonna
Grenade
Toilet


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The little boy once has a pickle that he really, really loved. He carried it with him everywhere and named it "Madonna". It was his best friend. After several weeks, however, the pickle really began to smell. One day, his mom got really sick of him carrying the pickle everywhere. She just couldn't stand the scent anymore. She flushed the pickle down the toilet when the little boy was sleeping. The little boy woke up the next day, very angry. He threw a grenade at the house. Little did he know, there was a huge oil depsit under the house. After striking oil, the whole family became millionares and lived happily ever after.

Towel
Ice cream
Snow storm
Iguana
Facebook


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

towel 
ice cream 
snow storm
iguana 
Facebook

My iguana sadly escaped his cage one morning during a fierce New England snowstorm. I discovered the towel that was used to prop open his cage, the same towel Craig had used the previous night during our passionate encounter. I knew how jealous he had been when he, against my will, logged into my Facebook account and eyed the picture of Iggy and me cuddling under a blanket with just our lips exposed, kissing though the sleek barrier of strawberry ice cream...I stormed over to the mattress Craig was passed out on, and looked around the room for weapons. I saw

Barry Manilow
three bean salad
earmuffs
toothpicks
Mighty Mouse comic book


----------

